# Blow Fish



## Mt. Man (Jul 12, 2010)

Has anyone cought any blowfish? They are my favorite to eat.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*Hmmm...they don't look good but make great sounds*

http://www.thisdayinrock.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/hootie-and-the-blowfish.jpg


----------



## Inleted (Jan 20, 2010)

Used to catchem up in NJ never seen one down here.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Be careful cleaning those things, because I think part of them is poisonous.

Good Call, SCSpanishJigger. Here's Darius with Brooke Burke at the end in one of my *FAVORITE* commercials of all time!


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Are you referring to actual blow fish OR the smaller puffer fish that you catch off piers sometimes? I'm asking because I know you can pop a puffer inside out and it has two pieces of meat that run along that backbone, they look like chicken strips, that are supposed to be good eating.


----------



## Mt. Man (Jul 12, 2010)

I am referring to the puffer. Have got into them a few times in the Inlet.


----------



## REB (Jul 21, 2009)

Do not eat a puffer unless you like to chance death. The Japanese are highly trained in preparing them, and even yet many people die each year.

Perform a google search for the Northern Puffer (Sphaeroides Maculatus) for more info.


----------



## Mt. Man (Jul 12, 2010)

Did a google check on the Northern Puffer. Its not the deadly type of puffer and is safe to eat. Try one sometime.


----------



## awt372 (Nov 4, 2009)

Blowfish or Puffers are not remotely a danger to eat. These are old witch tales, as a boy we caught and ate them without the help of anyone from Japan. Send me the documentation of death, SCDNR would like to know what you are talking about. Read any
fish advisiories?


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...b3tYk1&usg=AFQjCNFVgM76U6DNHoBxtXNZu0DAztzPcA

I was misinformed as well, based on this information I will be trying them in the pan. Thanks for clearing this up.

Cheers,
George


----------



## REB (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.marinefishesofgeorgia.org/common-fish/northern-puffer.html
My uncle eats them. I do not.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.drumwagon.com/toadclean.htm

(click on the pic)

delicious, and as easy as fish cleaning gets.


----------



## Skizzik (May 12, 2009)

It's Fugu.. it's a type of blow fish that when prepared incorrectly can kill. It is a japanese delicacy that can cost thousands of dollars to eat. it says on the internet only a couple hundred bucks, but when i watched it on Discovery channel it was costing the Japanese business men a fortune!


----------

